# Sunday Morning Snack..



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 18, 2011)

So this is our Sunday to take snack for the adult Sunday School class that I teach at church.  Yesterday made Pumpkin bread and brownies and this morning made an apple crisp to bake during the church service.  Maybe I will get a few new members for class.  

Pray that everyone has a very blessed day.  Healthy critters and healthy families.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

What a sweet treat.  Wishing you a blessed day. 

K


----------

